# Blogging about my experiences in med school



## stillmakingit (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey everyone! I'm new to this forum. I'm a second year medical student who's recently started a blog called "The Med Student Experience" at The Med Student Experience. 

It's brand new! I plan on looking back at some of the most memorable experiences I had during my first two years of medical school. I'll try to chronicle the ups and downs of medical school life, including how I learned to study all over again, personalities I met, relationships I created, how my own personality has changed or remained the same, and much more. 

I've always been interested in Narrative Medicine and feel that blogging is the new way to continue that passion. 

Feel free to join me and continue the discussion on my blog. I'll continue to discuss my thoughts on this forum and my blog. I'd love to here your comments as I grow my blog with posts as often as I can while I study for Step 1 in April. 

Thanks, 
~A



I'd also be interested in knowing anyone's opinions on Narrative Medicine. A course was offered at my medical school on this new and exciting discipline within medicine, but I didn't get the chance to take it. However, I've been interested in writing about my experiences for a long time, whether as a means of personal expression or to vent or for humor. I believe writing, like playing music, can be very therapeutic. What are your thoughts?


----------



## hhh (Oct 26, 2006)

hello! thats a very good initiative. Actually I have been doing blogging myself too and yay.. i found someone else on it too.. I hope you keep up.. please go through my blog: The second opinion blog! - BrotherMD.com. Its about helping other medical students with innovative ways to study and get information


----------

